# E Joose From The Uk



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

Guys 

I have a mate going to the UK for 10days , he has offered me to get some joose when he's there .

What brands shall i look for ??


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/14)

Was planning on asking this aswell. My sister stays there and comes back every now and then


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Guys
> 
> I have a mate going to the UK for 10days , he has offered me to get some joose when he's there .
> 
> What brands shall i look for ??



house of liquid - their caramel cream is amazeballs!!! ill even buy some from you if he gets you a bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

If you get Vapetrik or Suicide bunny, I will buy from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/14)

TylerD said:


> If you get Vapetrik or Suicide bunny, I will buy from you.



Chatted to the guys from suicide bunny a while ago - heres a fun fact - they sell over 50 000 bottles of mothers milk a month


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Chatted to the guys from suicide bunny a while ago - heres a fun fact - they sell over 50 000 bottles of mothers milk a month


Wow! And I would buy it for sure!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Wow! And I would buy it for sure!!!



seriously though just one flavour moving that volume its insane!!!

* sorry for the hijack Ro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

well google does not help , i need to find a UK store that sells it not a bloody online american store !! sheesh


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/14)

http://www.houseofliquid.com/ 

They're in Nottingham


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://www.houseofliquid.com/
> 
> They're in Nottingham




anything for suicide bunny in the uk ??


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

Heard some nice thing on these guys as well.
http://www.mrslord.co.uk/index.php/nicotine-liquids.html

UK supplier.
http://spiritusvapes.com/shop/suicide-bunny/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)

Asked the guys on the uk forum

Only got one response though: 

Monkey Jizz by Vaping King(SICK NAME  ) is excellent

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)

Continue Reading ....


No need to apologise ￼

Grants Vanilla Custard has a very strong following......guess how many flavours they do ￼

Decadent Vapours is a very good UK E-liquid house.

I have no idea if they do walk-ins, but I suspect not.

I believe Decadent Vapours are in Wales, so a bit of a hike from Camden Town ￼

http://www.grantsvanillacustard.com/

http://www.decadent-vapours.com/en/


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## iPWN (25/2/14)

Had some samples ages ago from www.t-juice.com , was quite impressed. Their
Strawberri is the closest i have ever come to a real Strawberry juice.

Grant's Vannila Custard is also great if you can find stock.

Then as Tyler mentioned Mrs Lords is highly regarded , as well as Triphammer.

http://www.mrslord.co.uk/

http://www.triphammer.co.uk/


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

I am starting to seriously reconsider my vaping habits...it is bankrupting me...
Suicide bunny sounds great...juts cant do R300 for a bottle of juice...


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

yummy http://www.houseofliquid.com/CIGARRILLOS-NATURALES-p/eltoro1.htm


----------



## Tom (26/2/14)

SVS1000 said:


> yummy http://www.houseofliquid.com/CIGARRILLOS-NATURALES-p/eltoro1.htm


i prefer "cigar de paris" now, after i tested it with some beers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

Tom said:


> i prefer "cigar de paris" now, after i tested it with some beers



Why you tormenting us Tom?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

I forgot to mention Trip Hammer and Mrs Lords

http://t-juice.com/?check18=1

http://www.chefsvapour.co.uk/

http://www.triphammer.co.uk/

http://www.mrslord.co.uk/index.php/nicotine-liquids.html


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

@PlumeBlu col booms heartshot/headshot/blackpowder @krakens KiNgSLaYeR or minion farts @steamgunks captain custard is to die for!!! 

Sent From My Galaxy S4


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

This is all suggestions from the guys in the uk

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

green fairy from zmans vape juice


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

